

The Beginning (Google) - sajid
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304911104576444363668512764.html#printMode

======
paulnelligan
Thanks, I really enjoyed this - gives great insight into the brilliance of the
google brain, and it's flaws i.e. Google's misunderstanding of normal serfs
that just 'use the internet' ...

